# Lookin for a D2 Hero



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Now that the "Master Key" Android exploits have been patched back to CM7, those of us who still depend on our beloved D2's could sure use a new GB build. I'd try it myself, but I haven't built a ROM since Win Mobile 6 & my 8 yr old PC just can't cut it. So, is there anybody with a little kanging ability who could spit out just one D2 CM7 build? You'd be a Hero! (Not to mention have the ONLY up to date & patched D2 ROM).

Yeah, if you just stick to the Play Store, that should mitigate much of the risk from these bugs, but that's not an option for many, and just not realistic for folks like us who like to tweak, mod, & hack. Of course, it'd be nice to toss in the usual cherry picks we've grown so accustomed to, but anything's better than nothing. So, whataya say, wanna be a Hero?


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

PS- If you can help but don't want the glory, adulation, ticker tape parade, and possible cries of "save me" that come with being a Hero, PM me & I'll promise to anonymously share your good deed while protecting your secret identity.


----------

